# What was your favorite childhood breakfast cereal?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 25, 2016)

Tell us baout your favorite breakfast cereal, and why it was your favorite.  You can tel us your about your favorite three cereals, I guess.

For me, it was Quaker Life.  the little oat squares were mildly crunchy, lightly sweetened, and had the oat flavor.  I found it delictable.  Plus, it came with a cardboard set of feed that was made to attach to the bottom of a balloon.  But I honestly enjoyed the flavor.

2nd favorite was full-sized biscuit, Nabisco Shredded Wheat.  The texture and flavor combined with a little honey drizzled over the top, and ice cold milk poured into the bowl made for me an almost irresistible cereal.

Oh I liked Sugar Pops, Corn Pops, Fruit Loops, Apple Jacks, and the other sugary cereals too.  But Life, and Shredded Wheat were the best for me, unless of course, the cereal came in the little square cartons that you could open the side, pour in the milk and eat from the carton.  These were the best    for every kid I've ever met.  

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zagut (Sep 25, 2016)

It has to be Frosted Flakes.

They're GREAT!!!! 

I liked Tony the Tiger but mostly because my Grandfather had a bowl every morning.


Second would be Kellogg's Raisin Bran because they had 2 scoops. 



And I wish they'd bring back those single serving boxes. Todays plastic imitations don't cut the mustard compared to those boxes. They were a fun thing to eat.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2016)

Do you mean what was something I actually liked or what was forced on me by my, no clue, parents? My personal was unsweetened, shredded wheat.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 25, 2016)

I love/d oatmeal, real *cooked* oatmeal, not those packages (well, they didn't have them back then anyhow.. )  with molasses and butter - no milk - YUM!

Also loved the big Nabisco Shredded Wheats, two in the bowl, pour boiling water over, drain off immediately, add milk and brown sugar.  THE BEST! and some seasonal fruit if available.

Then came Harvest Crunch, also delish!  But then came sensitivity to honey, sugar, milk and dats all folks!  no more no more no more


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2016)

Cap'in Crunch!  I also liked shredded wheat and Roman Meal (I think it was called that, the cereal, not the bread).

Lots of other sugary stuff with no redeeming qualities like Sugar Corn Pops, Frosted Flakes, and Honeycomb too.  I still like Corn Pops.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Sep 25, 2016)

Sugar pops, frosted flakes and plain old Cheerio's.  I still love plain cheerio's.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 25, 2016)

Froot loops, rice crispies and frosted flakes.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm a pretty boring cereal eater.  I grew up in a time when boxed cold cereal was just beginning to make it to our breakfast tables.  When I as a child, cereals such as Sugar Smacks, Rice Krispies, Trix, and a few others were just beginning to be popular and aggressively marketed via their mascots.  I have a pretty assertive sweet tooth but never cared for the sweetened cereals.  To this day, I still prefer Rice Krispies, Cheerios, Special K and, to get crazy, raisin bran.

I have to mention that, because of our rural geographic location and the era, we also didn't have any fast food-type establishments and I rarely remember snacking (that is, potato chips, etc.) in our house.  Actually, potato chips were a treat when we cooked out.  I don't remember when I had a potato chip last.

I don't think I've missed anything and guess I'm better off because I didn't acquire a dependency on what might be, today, considered junk food.

Sorry, a long answer to the OP's question.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 25, 2016)

My grandma would buy the variety pack of small individual sized cereals. The kind where you could cut the box open and use it as your bowl. Loved Frosted Flakes...only got them when visiting grandma. At home, we ate Wheaties, cream of wheat, or oatmeal. Later in life I fell in love with Shreddies. Now, cereal is savoury oatmeal. No more sugar or boxed cereals, here,


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 25, 2016)

In no particular order...

Cap'n Crunch
Quisp
Shredded Wheat
Sugar Pops
Super Sugar Crisp
Honeycomb
Frosted Flakes
Corn Chex
Fruity Pebbles
Frosted Mini Wheats
Count Chocula
Boo Berry

Absolutely nothing healthy on that list, but I liked them all!


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 26, 2016)

When I was little, sugared cereal , the type you remember had to be made less sweet  for the Swedish market or they didnt pass as breakfast, yeah stricter  sugar laws then then now.  Thank you EU for that. .    No high coloured  cereal either since we had a ban on azo colouring back then and also some flavourings and preservatives.  Yes, that too had to change with EU and now they are  changing back to our old rules.

Anyway, so the cereal we had  was either popped rice , taste like Styrofoam or  generic cornflakes  ( Kellogg was too expensive) or  weird non sweetened müsli.

So I had porridge most  mornings,  oats, barely or rye with jam and milk  but ones  or twice a year I would get a box of Smacks or Captain Crunch, that was my grand aunts idea of spoiling us, that and  unlimited  candy and cookies  for 1 week. 

Or I had  fil, a soured milk more like butter milk then yogurt with fruits and berries in the summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2016)

Oatmeal
Cheerios
Wheaties
Cornflakes
Grapenuts


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2016)

Frosted Flakes!

The day before payday cereal was boiled white rice topped with brown sugar, cinnamon and butter or a little milk!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Frosted Flakes!
> 
> The day before payday cereal was boiled white rice topped with brown sugar, cinnamon and butter or a little milk!



My aunt told me that leftover rice fixed that way was my uncle's favorite breakfast.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2016)

I used to love the dessert cereals  Count Chocula (chocolate milk at the end!), Fruity Pebbles, Frosted Flakes. Sometimes Rice Krispies with lots of sugar. 

I haven't had cereal in years. My mom thinks that that's weird :crazy:


----------



## msmofet (Sep 26, 2016)

I loved puffa puffa wheat it had a sort of Hawaiian picture on the box - puffed wheat with honey coating. They disappeared and honey smacks appeared. My aunt always had puffa wheat and served it with a little can of juice either "AM" or "PM" on the side. They also disappeared. 

Next favorite was shredded wheat "pillows" LOL I still like them with a maple syrup drizzle and milk hot or cold. 

Next wheat or corn Chex. 

After that was PLAIN - rice crispies, cheerios and kix cereals. 

Oatmeal, farina and wheatina were winter cereals - mom would add brown sugar, raisins, butter and maple flavoring (syrup if she had it) to the pot. Served with a splash of milk over it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 26, 2016)

Porridge/porage (depending on where you come from in the UK. Oatmeal, I think, in the USA).

As someone said I mean the real McCoy not the packets that go in the microwave. Preferably served with Tate & Lyle golden syrup (or honey at a pinch if I've run out.)

It's still my favourite, although I like Dorset Muesli too and All Bran. Love the taste of this and it makes a lovely sticky tea bread (cake).


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 26, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Cap'in Crunch!  I also liked shredded wheat and Roman Meal (I think it was called that, the cereal, not the bread).


Capn' Crunch was mine too, along with `kellog's raisin bran........


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 26, 2016)

well, `i tasted porridge for the first time in Saint `Petersburg a few years ago......... omg was it ever delicious and filling.......`i loved it!  if anyone has any good porridge recipes please let me know.....`i've never made it myself.......`i do love cooked oatbran which `i make in the microwave,,,,,,,,delicious, filling, healthy, etc.........


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 26, 2016)

I have posted a  barley porridge in the barley thread.


----------



## Addie (Sep 26, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> Sugar pops, frosted flakes and plain old Cheerio's.  I still love plain cheerio's.



During my working days, I often brought a zippy bag of Cheerio's to work as a snack. I used to keep them sitting on my desk, but folks walking by thought they were for the taking. So I put them in my drawer. Hands off my Cheerio's! 

I too loved Shredded Wheat with the hot water treatment. A sneaky way of getting a "so called hot" cereal into the child.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 26, 2016)

`i never left the house without  siploc bags of cheerios for the kids to munch on..........what they didn't eat......the birds did.......


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 26, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> I have posted a  barley porridge in the barley thread.



Thanks, CP!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 26, 2016)

Addie said:


> I too loved Shredded Wheat with the hot water treatment. A sneaky way of getting a "so called hot" cereal into the child.



I liked them cold as well, I didn't Have To put the hot water on. I was a  and always ate 2 but my jaw would get tired  . 

The hot water softened them and made them easier to chew.  

Cold I would crunch them up but the little pieces would fly everywhere.  My dad would crunch them in the bag and then pour them in his bowl.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 26, 2016)

Near as I can remember , I liked Cocoa Puffs and drinking the chocolate milk it left in the bowl. Also loved Cheerios, and still do. Just the plain kind though, I don't care for the flavored ones. We also always had Grape Nuts on the breakfast table, my brother and I liked that, too.  I don't remember having a lot of the sugary kind, except Cocoa Puffs.  

During the winter, my brother and I LOVED Maypo. (Well, as wintery as it got growing up in SoCal. )

Anyone else remember Marky Maypo? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn5_6C8UuXQ


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 26, 2016)

I honestly don't remember.

All I'm coming up with is toast with peanut butter and cinnamon toast.  We may not have had boxed cereal.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 26, 2016)

Absolutely! It was right along about the first TV we had. Must have been in 55 or 56 when we moved to Minn. 

Mom didn't buy it but I had it somewhere - didn't care for it - if I remember it was yechy sweet - maple???  funny for a Canadian not to like maple!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 26, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Near as I can remember , I liked Cocoa Puffs and drinking the chocolate milk it left in the bowl. Also loved Cheerios, and still do. Just the plain kind though, I don't care for the flavored ones. We also always had Grape Nuts on the breakfast table, my brother and I liked that, too.  I don't remember having a lot of the sugary kind, except Cocoa Puffs.
> 
> During the winter, my brother and I LOVED Maypo. (Well, as wintery as it got growing up in SoCal. )
> 
> ...



I have a box of Maypo in my pantry now. Love maple!


----------



## blissful (Sep 26, 2016)

We weren't allowed sugared cereals.
We had cream of wheat, oatmeal, cheerios, occasionally grape nuts, once a year honey combs or life cereal for a treat. I don't care for any cereals now except for homemade granola (when I can have a carb).
When I finally tasted sugary cereals, I didn't like them and they made the milk taste bad (sweet).


----------



## Addie (Sep 26, 2016)

expatgirl said:


> `i never left the house without  siploc bags of cheerios for the kids to munch on..........what they didn't eat......the birds did.......



And don't forget baby's first finger food. Cheerio's in the tray of every high chair in America.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2016)

`you're absolutely right, Addie..........and now as `i listen to a violin being violated thru the walls (`i know they have to start somewhere ``.......something else came to mind...........when I was student teaching my mentor teacher used to let her second graders (aged 7) string cherrios on a string for their birthdays...........the kids loved it:the stringing, wearing on a colorful piece of yarn, and then munching throughout the day..........


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 27, 2016)

And in Sweden most kids  get  none sweeten wafers or  corn curls and  porridge.


----------



## Addie (Sep 27, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> And in Sweden most kids  get  none sweeten wafers or  corn curls and  porridge.



The US has some very large supermarkets. The sad part of that is there are whole aisles dedicated to overloaded sugary cereals with box designs aimed at children. No wonder we have a problem with overweight lids.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, the horror. I had no idea cereal exist until I came to America. I survived though.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh there is a store here that sell Misha  Or so I been told it say on the box, it is bear and it is in  Russian and it supposed to be honey and rye bears for kids.  I have so far not tried it.  I se if I can get pass there again, it bit out of the loop  for me, but if I do I take a picture.


----------



## Addie (Sep 27, 2016)

If they were in the house, sliced bananas over your cereal.


----------



## Addie (Sep 27, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> Oh, the horror. I had no idea cereal exist until I came to America. I survived though.



 Poor Charlie, you have been through some tough times here in America. Alas, all is well now I hope. Get a box of Count Chocula and pig out! You will feel better when you get to drink all of the sugary chocolate milk at the end of the bowl.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Oh there is a store here that sell Misha  Or so I been told it say on the box, it is bear and it is in  Russian and it supposed to be honey and rye bears for kids.  I have so far not tried it.  I se if I can get pass there again, it bit out of the loop  for me, but if I do I take a picture.



Never heard of it. If you do, take a picture.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 28, 2016)

Frosted Flakes or whatever cereal where you could send away for and got  a car you could assemble, and then run it into the wall and it would break apart, then you could put it back together again. That was kinda neat.  Or, a submarine that worked on baking soda. 

The small plastic break apart cars you could send away for. I wonder if that wasn't a subliminal message to us back then about car safety.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2016)

Addie said:


> The US has some very large supermarkets. The sad part of that is there are whole aisles dedicated to overloaded sugary cereals with box designs aimed at children. No wonder we have a problem with overweight lids.



why do you think supermarkets give kids their own grocery carts.......it's to go down the cereal and cookie aislesoh, and not to forget run into other people!!!


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 28, 2016)

expatgirl: Kids here get a free banana when grocery shopping and in some store, they get a fruit or raisins if they "help"  the parent out while shopping with own cart.

I am going in to do something shopping tomorrow, I take a picture of the  cereal section at my  my favorite supermarket.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2016)

in Lafayette, LA, they got a free weenie sausage.........my kids loved going to Veron's (a local Cajun meat store)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 28, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tell us baout your favorite breakfast cereal, and why it was your favorite.



When I was a small child, whichever cereal had the most sugar and the best toy inside.

As an older child, right up until current time, I guess my favorite would be Grape-Nuts Flakes. Not Grape-Nuts, but Grape Nuts Flakes. Grape-Nuts are annoying. You pour on milk, take a spoonful, add more milk, take antoher spoonful, add more milk, and on and on, and the crunching will give you a headache. In fact, I am having Grape-Nuts Flakes for breakfast this very morning.

Grape Nuts Flakes are substantial, crunchy, and have a unique flavor that no other cold cereal has. Wheaties would be the runner up I guess. All the other cold cereals, with or without sugar, are like Krispy Kreme doughnuts; they have no substance. I can eat half a dozen Krispy Kremes and not get full and I can eat several bowls of Cheerios, Rice Krispies, Sugar Crisp, Cinnamon Toast Crunch, etc. and never get full.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 28, 2016)

Grits


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 28, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> ..... I guess my favorite would be Grape-Nuts Flakes. Not Grape-Nuts, but Grape Nuts Flakes.
> 
> Grape-Nuts are annoying. You pour on milk, take a spoonful, add more milk, take antoher spoonful, add more milk, and on and on, and the crunching will give you a headache.....
> 
> Grape Nuts Flakes are substantial, crunchy, and have a unique flavor that no other cold cereal has. .... All the other cold cereals, ... they have no substance. .....



I too liked GNFlakes.  My brother liked GN's.  Love the way you explain it - it's perfectly true!
Even to the filling substance, other than Shredded Wheat, maybe that's why I liked them.  When you finished your bowl you were good, you didn't look at the clock to see if you had time for another bowl.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Feb 26, 2017)

Coming from Cedar Rapids I ate a lot of oatmeal and still eat it frequently. I did like GrapeNuts, Shredded Wheat, Cream of Wheat, and Cheerios.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 26, 2017)

If you can imagine, there was no cereal in Soviet Union. Everybody survived.


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> If you can imagine, there was no cereal in Soviet Union. Everybody survived.



 That's because they were eating all the potatoes your daughter doesn't want!  I just can't stop giggling over that one Charlie.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 26, 2017)

My fondest early memory was Quisp, followed by Raisin Bran, then Fruit Loops.

Quisp had a time factor. You put it in milk just long enough to cause thr outer sugar layer to become gooey, but it was still crisp inside.

Does anyone remember a cereal that was a small square of a wheat lattice with a bit of raisin inside? I used to love those, with or without milk. 

When you have the munchies  , dry, sweetened cereal is a wonderful thing.

I remember gnawing on frozen fruit pies 'cause that's all my buddy had in his basement fridge that was sweet.
Geez, that was almost 40 years ago. Funny how you remember things.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 27, 2017)

I like the meusli type cereals with chopped dates and other fruits.  My bolld sugar doesn't care for them though.  I enjoy Shredded wheat (large biscuit), grape nuts, raisin bran, cooked barley cerials, steel-cut oatmeal, regular oatmeal (not instant), and farina.  I'm not crazy about sweetened cerials, though as I mentioned previously in this thread, I did like Life, and still do.  But I won't eat it because of the extra carbs.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree about the sweetened cereals and although I like to add some sugar, I've cut way back and sometimes just add honey or real maple syrup. 

I never had grits till I joined the army and like them. I'd not had steel cut oat meal or Scottish till about 10 years ago and like it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 27, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Does anyone remember a cereal that was a small square of a wheat lattice with a bit of raisin inside?



Was it this?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 27, 2017)

My cereals as a kid were Cheerios and oatmeal.  I still eat both today as well as Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 27, 2017)

Capn' Crunch with Crunchberries. Basically a bowl of sugar. Gee mom, I don't know why I can't sit still and concentrate in school. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 27, 2017)

As a kid, I had a very sensitive mouth and dry cereal was out.  My favorite hot cereal was Cream of Wheat mixed with a little butter and brown sugar, and milk on top.
Once in a while I liked a Shredded Wheat biscuit with hot milk over the top and some brown sugar with cinnamon.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 1, 2017)

I remember going thru many bowls of Sugar Frosted Flakes at a sitting.  Not for breakfast tho.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 1, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I remember going thru many bowls of Sugar Frosted Flakes at a sitting.  Not for breakfast tho.



I think that is called "the munchies." 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Was it this?


 
Yup, I think it was Mini-Wheats, but I don't remember the "touch of fruit" name. Thanks.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 1, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Yup, I think it was Mini-Wheats, but I don't remember the "touch of fruit" name. Thanks.



"Fruit Wheats was a mini-biscuit style cereal with jam or fruit in the center of each piece. The cereal came in 3 varieties: strawberry, apple and raisin".

"One magazine ad from 1987 described the cereal like this: "The cereal with real fruit in every bite. Real Apple. Real Strawberry. Real Raisin. The only thing better than fruit in your cereal is fruit inside your cereal."

Television ads referred to Fruit Wheats as the "In" cereal. In one series of commercials, a boy and his dog embark on a journey to find out, "How do they get the fruit inside the wheats?"


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 1, 2017)

What we got is what Dad liked and while we may have had more than one kind of cereal in the house,  only one box was put on the table every morning, which amusingly Mom chose.     Cheerios,  most often, or Wheaties or shredded wheat.  Wheat chex entered the mix when I was a teenager. Occasionally we kids got rice crispies.   Mom liked grape nuts, so sometimes we had that.   Oat meal w/ brown sugar,  malto  meal ( I still make malto meal muffins from recipe off the side of the box.)  And we had something called Ralston Purina hot cereal.  The name sounds like a pet food, it was much like cream of wheat, only a deeper brown color.  Very tasty.  

We sometimes had sliced fruit on cold cereal, bananas, strawbs or peaches.  Hot cereal in winter.  

When we visited the grandparents,  we had raisin bran ( pretty sure Gram sneaked extra raisins in,) or sugar frosted flakes,  never mind what our parents thought!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 20, 2017)

I ate mostly porridge growing up. My favourite was Maltabella (malted sorgum porridge) very good. We had cereal but all I really liked was corn pops and sometimes fruit loops but dry as a snack for school.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 20, 2017)

I buy Maltabella, oats, maize porridge, bran flakes and weetbix for my kids. They are allowed one box of sweetened cereal per month.They'll hopefully thank me one day when the have all their teeth and healthy bodies.


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2017)

America's favorite cereal! CHEERIOS!!! Yea! I used to take a sandwich bag full of them to work everyday and eat them at my desk as I was working. Great for snacking.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 20, 2017)

When I was a kid (40's) we ate Malt-O-Meal or Cream of Wheat on cold days, Wheaties or Cheerios on warm days.. 

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 20, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> And we had something called *Ralston Purina hot cereal.*  The name sounds like a pet food, it was much like cream of wheat, only a deeper brown color.  Very tasty.
> 
> !



I remember having that!  LOL...  don't remember when or where but I do remember the name!


----------



## BlueMoods (Aug 20, 2017)

I like d King Vitamin of the choices we were allowed as kids. The other options were Wheatabix, Shredded Wheat, All Bran, oatmeal, corn meal mush. We were not allowed any cereal that was not whole grain and free of sugar. All came with soy milk and half a grapefruit which we had to eat.

Soy milk today, like Silk brand is good but the stuff my mother made was terrible, chalky, thin, watery basically flavorless stuff. My sisters and I hated cereal period but, I would take King Vitamin if it had to be cereal at all.

I much preferred thickened fruit on toast to any cereal. That or get out of the house before I had to eat breakfast at all.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 21, 2017)

Any cereal that had Sugar in the name.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 22, 2017)

I would always eat Rice Krispies or Cheerio's during the summer and oatmeal during the winter.  My dad liked grits cooked the night before, put in the refrigerator overnight then sliced and fried in bacon grease with scrambled eggs and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 22, 2017)

cjmmytunes said:


> I would always eat Rice Krispies or Cheerio's during the summer and oatmeal during the winter.  My dad liked *grits cooked the night before, put in the refrigerator overnight then sliced and fried in bacon grease *with scrambled eggs and sliced tomatoes.






Polenta...       I know, I know...there is a difference but, I do that too.. In the evening I cover it with mushroom gravy...  

Ross


----------

